# Ford E-150 Van



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Just stoled this one for 6k. Its 2007 with 70k miles in perfect condition,all service/maintenance papers included,never been and accident.And the best part that the previous owner is a private chef and used it for catering deliveries.

I am so happy to add this van to the family!


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Nice purchase. That's the way to buy 'em. Good luck with it!


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah these trucks is awesome.

Since it was catering truck,there is no shelving.

Now i am going crazy what setup to choose.

Anybody has any websites that sells van shelving?


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

PressurePros said:


> Nice purchase. That's the way to buy 'em. Good luck with it!


Thanks.I was aiming for chevy 2500 diesel,but when i came across this one and was able to beat it up to 6k I just could not resist haha


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Good for you, great purchase. I finally bought a cargo van this year and I'm so glad I did. A little advice.... Label and organize your shelves and take the time to put everything where it goes when not in use. Seriously... It takes one bad day of saying f it and the back looks like an episode of hoarders.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

MIZZOU said:


> Good for you, great purchase. I finally bought a cargo van this year and I'm so glad I did. A little advice.... Label and organize your shelves and take the time to put everything where it goes when not in use. Seriously... It takes one bad day of saying f it and the back looks like an episode of hoarders.


Haha indeed,very true.but I like my stuff organized 

Going crazy looking for cargo shelves organizing,i am not willing to pay third of what i paid For van though haha new packages starts at 1800'ish that kind of expensive in my opinion


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

MIZZOU said:


> Good for you, great purchase. I finally bought a cargo van this year and I'm so glad I did. A little advice.... Label and organize your shelves and take the time to put everything where it goes when not in use. Seriously... It takes one bad day of saying f it and the back looks like an episode of hoarders.


I can relate to that.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

South-FL-Painter said:


> Yeah these trucks is awesome.
> 
> Since it was catering truck,there is no shelving.
> 
> ...


Yes a lot of options on shelving. I tend to buy the pre equiped Adrian Steel cargo vans but if you are a festool lover there is even Tanos mobile setups, then of course weather guard, and a google search will narrow down your needs. Congrats on the van, looks like a good purchase.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I would still rather be playing on the ps4 in the box truck but hey...


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> I would still rather be playing on the ps4 in the box truck but hey...


In the city it was my only option.originally I was aiming at dodge sprinter,but after some measuring i decided to go with chevy/ford since sprinter does not fit in building's parking garages.And we do a lot of high end condos here.


----------

